# Flounder?



## crackerdave (Dec 11, 2007)

Has the warm weather delayed their migration out of the inshore water? How about the" scrimps?"


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

Good Q.  I'm posting so I get any answers to my e

thanks


----------



## marine3 (Dec 11, 2007)

Around Savannah we are still catching some flounder but the shrimp are a different story. Thank God for Gulp baits.


----------



## puredrenalin (Dec 12, 2007)

Ive caught many a flounder off the VA coast, using the good old 2 minny rig. I havent had the chance to go out this past summer, but Ive heard gulp and shrimp are awesome combinations. I know for reds gulp is the ticket as well as the Halo shrimp, but I love to fish for Flounder!!  The flatties should be inshore this month or the following!! Good luck for you guys!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a couple from PC Beach.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice catch P'M, and I'll bet good eatin


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 16, 2007)

Anybody got any info. on them flounder around Keaton Beach area? What time of year , ect. I,m soon to be moving up that way , and we don,t have any way down south where I fish at. So I don,t really have any exp. with them, I,ve caught maybe 3 in my entire life.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 18, 2007)

I've fished for flounder a lot,but it's been on the Atlantic side of Florida.They're a fish that you don't often catch unless you're specifically after them and you know how they bite and what they eat.Fish slowly with the lightest weight [slip-sinker or jighead] you can get by with and keep your bait[mud minnow or finger mullet] on or near the bottom. When a flounder hits,it usually feels like a hard "tap" like a bass hitting a plastic worm.Let the fish have a little slack and wait about 30 seconds or so,then set the hook.Most folks try to set the hook too soon on a flounder,and don't hook 'em good.
Good luck!


----------



## puredrenalin (Dec 18, 2007)

Using Circle hooks work well they usually hook themselves, depending on how hard they are hittin that day, you feel em bump it, if you pick up just a bit, you can feel them swim back down, at that point you can usually set the hook and be good to go! Great advice rangerdave!! Good luck guys!!!


----------

